# Anyone Know A Phone Launcher Type Thingy Like Lenovo's ?



## xpiatio (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm looking if there is an app or a port for the lenovo's lephone's mainscreen as shown in the main picture in this article: http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/29/lenovos-lephone-s2-joins-the-beijing-party-boasts-a-1-4ghz-chi/

Its the one with the person in the middle surrounded by the email, sms, phone, and I guess the contacts.


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

that looks more like a lock screen.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Look at the qqlauncher lock screen it looks to function similer to that or the go lock thingy in go launcher, but as far as making a port of it the best bet would be a MIUI lock screen skin not a port....not saying it can't be done just to much work, for something that can be edited in other ways, but its also like trying to get sense on a Sammy device

also,depending on how it works you could do desktop Visualizer + widget locker and get a similer style.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I am assuming you are going for more of yhe look over the function? 
If you create a shortcut to a contact you will get thie picture, tapping the pic gives options for everything you have on their contact information. 
Also ''animated widget contact" does it as well but looks a little better IMO.

But other than that, i havent seen anything as authentically pleasing as the one pictured


----------



## omg.beav (Jun 15, 2011)

If you know PhotoShop or know someone who does, you can have them whip something up and then use Desktop Visualizer.


----------

